# Cameron Hospital (Derelict Ward Block) - Fife - June 2009



## rjg_scotland (Jun 22, 2009)

Visited with Celo and Cuban B.

Celo and I had stumbled across this place completely by accident after taking a wrong turning and decided we would return at a more suitable day and time to check it out. Turned out to be a pretty good wee explore in the end. And unlike the previous site we attempted, we didn't have a whole herd of cattle following us the length of a field making a din in the dead of the night!

I don't know much about this hospital, or the derelict block we explored. I can't find much in the way of information or history online either from what I've looked at so far. Power and water were on and the place was quite warm when we entered early in the morning suggesting there'd maybe been some heating of some sort on! Stuff lying around suggests it stopped being used around 2004 (or was it 2006 - the others will confirm I'm sure).

More photos in my gallery here.

Note forum may resize images slightly. Click to expand them.

Couple of pics from the recce visit:



















































More photos in my gallery here.


----------



## rjg_scotland (Jun 22, 2009)

Couldn't resist tagging on some pics from afterwards. The route back to the car took us through a strawberry field:












We were all knackered by this stage and Cuban had gone off ahead...


----------



## lost (Jun 22, 2009)

Great photos, looks like an interesting place. Good to see some new stuff cropping up.


----------



## zimbob (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice work 

Some cracking shots there too, and echoing what *Lost* says, good to see somewhere fresh


----------



## Big_g (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice find considering it was by mistake lol.strawberry field looks ace


----------



## Darkness (Jun 22, 2009)

Cool pics, can't help wondering what was left on the hard drive in pic 9...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice work  seeing Rupert The Bear reminds me of my childhood! As both lost and zimbob have said, it's nice to see some new stuff


----------



## foz101 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's an old biddy hospital, dealing with usual old people stuff. Rheumatoid arthritis, bed sores, broken bones, that type of thing as well as geriatric patients.

I hadn't heard any of it was unused though, so fair enough. Then again, there's quite often an unused bit in a lot of 'scottish hospitals' 

Nice one, especially like the posters.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, cool find!


----------



## rjg_scotland (Jun 22, 2009)

foz101 said:


> It's an old biddy hospital, dealing with usual old people stuff. Rheumatoid arthritis, bed sores, broken bones, that type of thing as well as geriatric patients.
> 
> I hadn't heard any of it was unused though, so fair enough. Then again, there's quite often an unused bit in a lot of 'scottish hospitals'
> 
> Nice one, especially like the posters.



Thanks a lot for the info 

Yeah the fruit posters I remember from school. The "Have a break. Have a kumquat." one has been firmly stuck in my head all these years. It was cool to see it again


----------



## RichardB (Jun 22, 2009)

I was a patient there in about 1971 and I might even have spent Christmas there. It was Infectious Diseases then, or at least the bit I was in was. I had brucellosis, which was serious enough that the authorities had to be notified.

When I was on my way there my ambulance, still with me and my parents on board, was diverted to pick up a little girl who had been run over, I think fatally  It shows how much things have changed. When my parents came to visit me their bus burst into flames. 

All I can remember about it is being in a single ward, what with me having the plague, with a big window to the outside. It may well have been one of the ones in the first picture. There was a small window to the next ward. To my infant eyes it looked like a long tunnel with a pane of glass in the middle. If I looked hard enough I could see a similarly plague-ridden child next door. 

Did you come across this page when you were looking for information?

http://elliottsimpson.com/history/fife.html


----------



## sheepie (Jun 22, 2009)

I see theres a harddrive i just wonder what is on it lol 

Someone would get there balls cut off leaving that around if it has been used


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Jun 22, 2009)

great find, love fife. gorgeous place of the world.

i am loving them fruit posters.

awww bob and his brucey. [tis ok im not teasing him.]

'alright my love?'


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 23, 2009)

Great set of snaps -the one looking through all those viewing windows if wayyyy cool


----------



## rjg_scotland (Jun 24, 2009)

sheepie said:


> I see theres a harddrive i just wonder what is on it lol
> 
> Someone would get there balls cut off leaving that around if it has been used



It's not the first time I've come across hard drives and it's very common to come across removable media. (What's worse is that those places were fully derelict, not still mostly live like this hospital.)


----------



## missfish (Jun 24, 2009)

Security cows - nasty pieces of work!

Nice new site, love the pics of the viewing windows? Or thats what they look like anyway.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 24, 2009)

see cuban doing what comes natural ....................sleeping on a explore 

yeh nice pics


----------



## wolfism (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, I spotted that too – a sleeping Cuban – surely not the first time he's been caught napping? 

Nice find guys – Fife comes up with the goods yet again.


----------

